# What to do with an Atlas 3950 Lathe



## "spaceace" (Aug 29, 2017)

Does anyone know of beginner projects for a semi experienced hobby machinist? You see I bought this lathe on kind of an impulse buy, now I just want to make something.


----------



## brino (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi @spaceace

Welcome to the site!

Here's a few links to existing threads and books.
Have a look thru and see if anything catches your interest.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/beginners-exercises-projects.23860/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/beginner-project.20879/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/class-projects-for-beginners.18486/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/beginners-book.48539/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/simple-usfull-projects.57930/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/jwest7788-beginner-machinist-questions-thread.34827/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/go-easy-on-me-first-lathe-project.56501/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/spinning-tops.56909/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/source-of-cheap-turning-stock.61801/

That should get you started.....

-brino


----------



## westsailpat (Aug 29, 2017)

Welcome aboard "spaceace" .  That lathe looks nice , how about making some indicator holders for longitude and cross slide ?


----------



## "spaceace" (Aug 30, 2017)

westsailpat said:


> Welcome aboard "spaceace" .  That lathe looks nice , how about making some indicator holders for longitude and cross slide ?


Thanks everyone for the ideas, and I have decided to 1st make a MT1 live center with triple ball bearings & hardened 60° point.


----------



## brino (Aug 30, 2017)

"spaceace" said:


> I have decided to 1st make a MT1 live center with triple ball bearings & hardened 60° point.



I hope you share your progress and some pictures!
-brino


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 15, 2017)

They are nice little lathes, I have one too. Check the idler pulley in back, the bushing wears fast.  
Mark S.


----------

